# Serious MHS Help...



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I know I'm going to the wrong place to ask for help but something is serious wrong with me.

I found out last night that Riley's mommy was is labor. Several of you know I have really been looking forward to this litter, I don't know why it's not like I am ready for another. Maybe they are just special to me because they are full siblings to my Ry? Anyway's when I got the news this morning she had 3 little girls I started to cry... I haven't even seen pictures of these little ones yet and I'm crying with excitement. What is wrong with me? Is this just a severe case of MHS? If so how do I control it?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

. . . by getting his little sister, methinks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann, you need a little girl.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's what happens to me whenever I see a baby. Ooooh I want a grandbaby so bad it brings me to tears! Hmmm... cold shower? intense excercise? NEW PUPPY????????????????


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think the cure is in getting a little girl pup! LOL.

I think you came to the WRONG place for help, Leeann.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and we need pictures!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, you sound like my mom... though now she's perfectly content with Kubrick as her "grandson." She says that means I can hold off on giving her a two legged grandchild for at least another couple of years. Thanks, mom!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

leeann,

Are these 3 pups spoken for already? If not.................... 

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, you NEED a little girl to cure your MHS!

When we decided to get our second, I decided to get a girl just because I didn't want to wonder what it would be like to have a girl and continuously suffer MHS! I KNEW I could manage only 2 and with Lizzie, I can say my MHS is cured.:biggrin1:

Go for the girl, Leeann....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- it is because of how much you love Riley. You think anything with his genetics is going to make you super happy!

You also pick one out for me so we can further go through the trials and tribulations of agility together!!!

Okay, seriously, any chance we can see pics?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Leeann,
You already know what the answer is. LOL. 

Good luck with the new pup! HAHAHA


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

mmmmm....i think riley needs a little sister so we could sned her some girlie dresses!!!!!! you came to the wrong place if you wanted good advice.....hahahahaha...can't wait to go and see them.....sorry Leeann...i will give them hugs for you!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i will send her the dress that Brad likes....the table clothe dress~~hahahaha


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

When I discovered this forum, I was totally under the seige of acute MHS! It was such a relief to find that it was an actual disease and that I wasn't just dog crazy! LOL. I guess misery loves company! Anyway, I have found the only cure... get another one! And now that we have baby Elliot, we are SO glad we did! Watching him grow, taking on all of the endearing Havanese characteristics, is even more special now that we know what to expect! This morning the boys were doing the RLH in and out of our bedroom even though Linus is 14 pounds, and Elliot just weighed in at 4 pounds, 3 ounces! They are already so close... amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann,
I know of NO way to control it!!:frusty: Dang dogs are just additive. In my dreams I have a bunch of Havs:biggrin1:

I am sure if you could share pictures of the new babies we could really help you.......decide which one you want:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> and we need pictures!!!!!


I totally agree, I'm still waiting... I only know the colors right now.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure that Riley and Monte would love a little sister to tease but she would probably rule the roost and pick on them......we shall see how the saga unfolds.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I GOT PICTURES!!!! I also asked for permission before I posted any. These are from last night and she promised some better ones later.

We have 1 gold sable, 1 red sable & 1 brindle.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That settles it - you just have to get one!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You're asking us???? Why torture yourself......go ahead and sign on the dotted line!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

way tooooo cute.......oh i can not wait to go and see them.....yippee!!!! i will take care of your little girl leeann till you get here...lots of hugs from me to her.....hehehehehehehahahahahahaha i love the one with the white blaze.....too sweet looking!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i think that this winter is going to be rough because i will be on the computer and see all these pups and will want one.....hubby still says no.....we shall see


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Leeann, My goodness are they ever cute! I like the one with the most color ~ is that the gold sable? I love having a girl and all the clothes she has to dress up in. I think you need a girl to finish off your family! I would think it wouldn't be much different with a third dog ~ I think making the jump from one to two is the biggest challenge, but after you have two, a third would not be a big deal. Go for it if DH agrees! Best wishes to you if you add a girl!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Leeanne..

You have to HAV a fix! Could they possibly be any more alluring??? NOT!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Leeann, I want that one in the middle. How cute are they!!!! Your addiction is rubbing off on me . . . big time.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Uhh, puppy pictures FEED MHS. They do not cure it! 
I only have time to brush one dog...
I only have time to brush one dog...
I only have time to brush one dog...
I only have time to brush one dog...
I only have time to brush one dog...
I only have time to brush one dog...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How did I miss this thread earlier????!!!

Leeann...I'm thinking you absolutely MUST get a little girl now! No if, ands or butts about it!!  Hmm...I'd be calling up your breeder tonight and then maybe some online shopping for 'pink' stuff! Yep, and some little bows for her hair, and sparkly tshirts, yes..Indeed. The boys need a sister to boss them around! hehe.
Girls are a joy. You'll love the feminine addition to the house 

I promise!!!!

I honestly do not know how you can say no after seeing those pictures. Adorable!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby Yes the one with the most color is the gold oh and one other word for you "Rocky"

Geri, that's the one that caught my eye also, I have already asked for face shots.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, can I borrow your credit card??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you're a gonner Leeann. no help here--- our 4 boys need a girl in the mix and since my DH and my allergist would divorce me if I got a third-- you will just have to sacrifice and do it for better good... it is your duty not to mention how stinkin cute they are and are really agrivating my MHS. I really like the gold one too--- for now-- but we'll have to wait to see the faces. 

So have you made the call yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann, what are your DH's thoughts on a third? My DH is totally in love with Kohana and calls her his little princess. I don't think he'd be as in love with a boy. I think your DH needs his own little princess too!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

You're asking US??? Come on, it's like asking the folks on the Betty Crocker message board if you should go on a diet, or bake a cake ound:

Get a third, and let me know how it goes. I'm THIS close to doing the same. I need to know I'll be ok, lol.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

lane:I am flying over to go pick you up and bring you back here to see your little girl.....i will be there in a jiffy!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:cheer2:G.I.R.L.:cheer2:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am really bad I know I will stop I promise!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Leeann! They're adorable! I see pink in your future......:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan if you come get me I hope you are ready to have a room mate for a couple of months..

Libby DH said he would love another one, he is no help to me right now either..


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

So Leeann what are you waiting for? Get on that phone to Kim and reserve your new little darling girl!!! So happy for you!!! You are going to adore having a girl! Keep us informed and let us know which one you pick. :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BRINDLE says it all 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK call me crazy but does that look like a heart shape marking on the side of the brindle baby? No I am not starring at these pictures really.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann said:


> OK call me crazy but does that look like a heart shape marking on the side of the brindle baby? No I am not starring at these pictures really.


Leeann, you're such a goner!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So Leeann, when can we expect a "It's a Girl!" announcement? :eyebrows:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh sweetHEART!!! Leeann, you are truly a gonner!!! I still like the gold-- she has the coloring of a painted pony! So do you get first pick since you are a returning customer? Oh gosh would I get to puppy sit when you and brad took vacations?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Kara, can I borrow your credit card??


ME TOO! My little girl needs more stuff.ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

If you guys could promise me that one of these would be great at agility I would announce a new puppy but... you just never know.

Missy Yes on both, Kim knows what I want. And we would definetly need a babysitter at some point but you would have to take all 3. oh gosh 3...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Leeann.....we have a room already for you....and Monte and Riley have some playmates....and we have an agility course twenty minutes from our house...we have doggie toys...food...beds....I think you will be fine....except you would miss hubby a little bit....but i think she would be worth it....oh it would be so much fun...Jillee said that she would share some of her clothes with your little one...oh and i think it might be easier for me to get a fourth.....well maybe!!!! Happy Valentines Day early!!!! thinking of v-day names..mmm...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

please include me in or secret.... i do not like them at all!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

in your secret sorry about that one!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No secrets, I will be shouting from the roof top when I decide on a 3rd. Besides you will probably find out before me if one got picked for me, living right down the street and all.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann you are destined to have a little girl! You are so right ~ that does look like a heart on the brindle! Maybe that is telling you to chose her :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann you live down the street from Kim? My goodness girl what are you waiting on? Sorry! Don't mean to twist your arm! Good luck in your decision


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby Megan lives close to Kim, I am 1000 miles away.

Got Kim on the phone now, YES IT IS A HEART SHAPE!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Libby Megan lives close to Kim, I am 1000 miles away.
> 
> Got Kim on the phone now, YES IT IS A HEART SHAPE!!!


WOW! How cool is that?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

She's perfect! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Oh Leeann.....we have a room already for you....and Monte and Riley have some playmates....and we have an agility course twenty minutes from our house...we have doggie toys...food...beds....I think you will be fine....except you would miss hubby a little bit....but i think she would be worth it....oh it would be so much fun...Jillee said that she would share some of her clothes with your little one...oh and i think it might be easier for me to get a fourth.....well maybe!!!! Happy Valentines Day early!!!! thinking of v-day names..mmm...


Oh my goodness, you're too cute Megan!! lol Poor Leeann, you don't stand a chance with all of us MHS'ers here!! PLUS, you have hubby's blessing?! Oh my.

Are there any laws your way about having more than 2 dogs? We have that here, sad to say. I do, however, think that a 3rd, FOR ME, would be a lot more work. ****** ducking ****** eep:

In spite of that, though, I would LOVE to have a little girl, so I know just how you feel, Leeann!! :whoo: Why do you think any new pup wouldn't be a good candidate for Agilty? You'd be the one training her. She'd be raised with two big brothers. I think she'd be great at running around! lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj you are a hoot, my town also has a min. on how many dogs you can have and that is 3. So that means #3 will be it for us and we want to make sure he or she is special.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, as everybody said before: you came to the wrong place! Well now that you inherited my '[email protected]'-obsession and actually discovered the heart on the brindle, we all know it's meant to be. And honestly, how could Riley's full sibling NOT have agility skills??? So :cheer2: to the brindle, what are you going to name her?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann, you sound like you have already made up your mind. Well, kind of. How exciting, a little girl with a heart on her side. I need to live vicariously through you. I don't quite have DH on my side yet for another one. I think you NEED one of these little girls. Yeah, this was definately the wrong place to come if you wanted someone to talk you out of it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Marj you are a hoot, my town also has a *min.* on how many dogs you can have and that is 3. So that means #3 will be it for us and we want to make sure he or she is special.


I guess we all need to live in Leeann's town since we all need a minimum of *3 dogs*!!! How's that for MHS? 

Leeann, I'm kidding, but really, you NEED to get that little girl. It would be great!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann:ear::ear:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ha! Lina I caught that too! That was quite a Freudian slip wasn't it? A MINIMUM of three?? Bwahahaha!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam says, Go for it!!!! Girls Rock.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> I guess we all need to live in Leeann's town since we all need a minimum of *3 dogs*!!! How's that for MHS?
> 
> Leeann, I'm kidding, but really, you NEED to get that little girl. It would be great!


ound: I guess this shows I have really lost it..


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if there is ever an end to MHS!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann,

I'm thinkin' your a goner  My credit card? Sheesh....I'd have to check my credit limits that i have available!!!! ound: Did I mention I have to run to the mailbox before My husband gets home cause he would be in a really BAD mood if he saw my bills!?! LOL

Ohhh, I'm smitten with the heart! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Leeann,
I only have one(so far) but all I can say is I am getting very excited for you just reading this thread! The girls are SO sute! She would be so much fun to dress! Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh gosh! yes! Monte and Riley definitly need some feminine control! hahahaha!!
How can you resist if you have DH permission!?






















You'll be crying your eyeballs out if you hesitate too long and the girls are spoken for.....
I did it....I almost had a beautiful black & tan girl to add to Sierra...but my sense mastered my heart and I said no...thinking...well you know....then when she was spoken for I cried for a day.....Now I am fine again...I know I can't have a second until I am able to go work parttime.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann - do I really need to comment on this???????? I had the two girls, and went to a boy, and he rounded out our family perfectly!!! All mine are related and that made them special to me. 

Put us out of our misery and just announce that she is yours!! She is the one for you.... heart/ Valentines day around the corner --- put that deposit down now!!!!! 

And really are you crazy:frusty: asking us????? As if you didnt know our answer- lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are really no help, thankfully I am thinking with my brain & not my heart or I would snatch up all 3.

New pictures


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

And the Brindle girl


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leeann, they are all beautiful. I can be of no help to you. I have three, and could see myself getting more. :biggrin1: 

If it wasn't for the grooming.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are too cute....I think I am going to call Kim and say I will take all three.....yep....all three....then find a nace place to raise them all because I would get the boot I think....yep pretty sure I would....oh well!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Leeann...Riley & Monte need a sister and what a sweetHEART she would be. Ditto... you came to the wrong place if you expect one of us to talk you out of such a cutie.

Geesh the MHS on this thread is so strong that just by reading it can cause a severe case of MHS, and we all know what the only cure is. So I guess I will just have to get Bacci a little sister.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:Bacci needs a sister too!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, is it confired yet Leeann? Are you bringing one of the girls home??????????

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann, you didn't come here to be talked out of this--- you came here to be talked in!!!! You said it yourself, you are ready for a third. the breeder knows what you want, you love the breeder and the line. what more do you need? Commit! I am still kind of favoring the gold- but she may end up looking a lot like Ry-- but the pattern on her back is gorgeous-- and I love the little dark pn her face. But then they are all cute and I like the little brindle best next. But the little red one is also adorable- -glad personality will be your guide-- because I couldn't pick.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the gold one, too. That was the color Kodi had when he was a pup.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann,
They are all beautiful..... personalities would be good to check into as they grow. She would have to be able to hold her own with two brothers.

I sure totally love...love....love my little girl! I could never discourage you from getting a girl.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Need I chime in with my opinion? LOL!! An addict asking for advice from fellow addicts?

Hearts, Valentine's Day?? Hmmm, I'm not much of a believer in coincidences; it's providence.

And I HIGHLY recommend girls!! :biggrin1:

P.S. oh yes, of course they are beautiful. I'm not picky, I'd take any or all!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with Missy! Leeann...You did NOT come here to get talked out of it, but quite the opposite. Valentine's Day Puppy?  Ahh...What a wonderful gift from your hubby. I bet he'd gladly oblige. 

And I have to agree with Jan, Don't believe that all girls are meanies! They have great big Hav-hearts too  I'd say it would make your pack well-rounded and the boys need a female to lust after and adore! :kiss: hehe.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i am soooo excited....i get to go and look at the puppies tommorow.....oh i will be dreaming puppies!!!!!! can't wait!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh i hope i do not fall in love but guess what i am doomed.....going to take my camera and take some pictures....i have my eye on one....mmmmm....mhs go away mhs go away....i love being married!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann I will call you tommorow if you do not beat me to it.....i will give your little one loves from her auntie....i will tell her that mommy will see you soon.......i am no help am i .......but for some reason i feel that you would do the same to me....all in good fun though!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Megan is going to need more help than me to controll her MHS what she is not telling you is not only is she going over to peek at these 3 little cuties she will also get to see the other 7 puppies, yes 7 other puppies are in that house now what do you think the chances are of Megan getting out of there without wanting one?? Have fun Megan.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh you are bad Leeann.......I will be just fine...really I do not even like these guys......ok trying to talk myself out of them....I am DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Oh you are bad Leeann.......I will be just fine...really I do not even like these guys......ok trying to talk myself out of them....I am DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh you are cracking me up!! Yes you are surely doomed! How strong are you? 10 puppies and you are going to breathe it all in and then come home empty handed?? Oh your hubby had better take away your credit cards and send you with a chaparonne!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Please mommy please????????????*

Here is a picture of little miss jillee after her bath today....and her new groom forgot to post some pictures of her. I know that I will fall in love but hubby would be not sooo happy with me....well they are still young.....I will have to take some really good pictures for him.....please help me someone!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

the sad part is my breeder only lives like twenty minutes from me.....too easy to just go and visit...and plus we are friends as well....it shall be fun I tell ya.....I will surely be posting tommorow!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

Go for it!!!

Those little ones are adorable. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

and to boot the one that i am interested in now I was there for the conception....day one....now I am really thinking in my head......oh my trouble trouble but fun fun fun as well!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

who here as four dogs......is in any harder besides more vet bills?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan, you dont have one this color yet..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

who is that????


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

please do not tell me who I think it is......


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh lord please give me the strength..........to give in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No that is not whom you think it is but let me give you a little more of something to dream about tonight. Tell Gary I'm sorry, not..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

is this a litter that i will be seeing tommorow....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i believe it is....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ummmm what time should i go see the puppers......early i am sure


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes these are the pups you will get to see. I love the face on the little black & white boy in the first picture.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> ummmm what time should i go see the puppers......early i am sure


yeah early sos ya get first pick! Bwhahahahahaha!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok guys i need to go and spend sometime with hubby now.....and send some vibes that we need a little pupper!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!! that little black n white is too much!!! Now we have two on this thread with Serious, Big Time MHS!!!! i say both of you go for it!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, I am so jealous. I have been drooling over these puppy pics of Leeann's for some time now.

Take more pictures please!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i could not sleep at all last night....wonder why.....getting ready to go see some puppies here in a little bit....i can not wait....hubby and i went to bed talking about names....we already have some names picked....he was bringing it up....that's a start.....i will post how my puppy trip goes later!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan and Leeann! LOL ound: Yall' are TOOO funny. I betcha atleast one of you ladies will have a puppy here soon. hah. How can you NOT want one?

Megan, I think talking about names is a pretty good sign your husband is cool with it. Leeann, you best get working on your husband!!!! Maybe a romantic candle lit dinner? Better yet, you can just COOK him dinner and he'll immediately know something is up. ound:

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kara....too funny....if i cooked diner as well he would know something is up here too.....well getting ready to torture myself....will post when i get back!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Megan, sounds like a set thing with DH's approval. Have fun shopping and please bring back a lot of pics for us all to see, including your new little one! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan,

I can't wait to hear and SEE pictures of what transpired today! I'm thinking you need a puppy for Valentines day. 

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just checkig in to see if she has returned yet... Gosh I hope we see her again before its time for these little ones to come home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sure she's at Petsmart, stocking up :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i am back......let me tell ya they are too cute....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> i am back......let me tell ya they are too cute....


And THAT's ALL you have to tell us!?

My gosh, you do love torturing us, don't you!?
*laughs*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> i am back......let me tell ya they are too cute....


Oh come on Megan, you know you picked you one out. I could never go look at puppies and not want aleast one.:whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

who likes to start the secret threads all those times i have been tortured by waiting.......


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok ok ok i will confess.....there were some puppers that i have my eyes on.....oh like all if them....they were too cute...but i have to talk it over with my hubby......so that is why i am not annoucing anything yet.....do not want to get my hopes up yet.....i will post some pictures here soon i have to feed my girls......sorry.....trust me


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well Megan I hate to tell you our breeder does not know how to keep secrets... And WHAT ARE YOU DOING holding my favorite little girl??


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooh lookit that little footie! I can see those tiny nails right next to your ring and it's making me crazy! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Puppy pics*

Here are some pictures of the puppies....they were soo much fun to watch. I can't wait till we give them bathes.....that is always soo much fun...I was able to give Jillee her first bath. I love my breeder....she does such a great job!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Here are the last two pics*

These little guys were soo cute they were moving around and making noises. I really do not know how breeders can let them go but when you are cleaning poo messes all the time then I guess I can understand a little. I am not annoucing anything yet so please just be patient. We need to really think about it....that would make number four....and I want to make the right decision. So right now I can help with everyone's mhs by posting pictures.!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Megan, you must have had the best day!! You are probably walking around with a big smile on your face!! They are so adorable. I love the white stripe up the nose

So - what names are you thinking about???


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I did have alot of fun over there. I think I am going to go back over there this week again. I need to get a job I tell ya. Oh well.....in a couple of weeks we are going to a dog show....I am excited!!! Anyone going to the oone in Indy next month?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Megan you got some great pictures. They are all sooo cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Megan...

Which one are you "THINKING" about???...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the parti with the circle over the eye and the patch on the other side of the face. Second photo at about 11:00! Pick her pick her!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I think that one is a boy, let me go back and get the picture of the 3 boys.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yup, these three are the boys.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay send him to me!!! I know I know you shouldn't pick on color and markings but boy oh boy is that cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just let Megan know when you are ready and she can snatch him up for you.
Actually one of these pups will be in the agility ring and not by me, only time will tell which one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Is this part of a surprise????

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Amanda but no, one of the pups is spoken for from someone whom wants a performance dog. It may end up being one of the girls from the other litter.

I should tell everyone I did talk to my breeder tonight and she feels the same way I do, I need to continue to work with Riley for now, it's too early to take on another agility dog for me. She felt I was crazy all along but knew I would make the right decision. She will be breeding these two again next year so maybe then. Getting another year under my belt will only be better for my next one.

So now all the pressure is on Megan, it will be harder for her to walk away where she gets to go over and help raise them all the time. Good Luck Megan.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Awwww! I think you will be surpised at how much you learn and you know another dog may come across from another litter or breeder as well. I keep collecting articles and getting ready but sigh, I have the husband who has used every excuse in the book. I think I might just have to bring one home!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh 
my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my 
oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh 
my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my 
oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh
my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my 
oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh
my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my 
oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Amanda and you could be right, I think once I start to compete I will feel better about shaping another one. These pups are probably just a few months too early for me right now.

Now if Megan steals one for you what do you think DH would say to a free dog?? You could tell him you are just babysitting and getting him ready with training for me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
He keeps giving me the guilt trip that the more dogs I have the less time I have for each one. I also know Dora is kind of a sissy in personality so competing with her in higher levels becomes much more difficult. We will still play but when it starts to stress her, we have to stop. Now Belle has the good attitude for competing but the listening part and the ADD part is something else. Ideally I want half of each dog the next time around!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish you could come play with Riley once, my trainer pulled me aside last week and said "he's got it, he fast, he has no fear and he is focused" the rest is up to you. I wish I had as much confidence in myself as Riley does with himself.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
It will come as you get more comfortable in each other. Are there show and goes in your area that you could run with him a real course? I think that is when I was more confident. Not only was my dog able to do it, but I paid attention and ran it the way I thought my dog would do best. Especially if you have one of these at a different club where you don't know everyone and you have to walk the course yourself! You might just surprise yourself!

Now Dora has gone crazy but hopefully we get back to that point and work as a team again!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont think we have any show and goes. I am going to take some CPE classes this Spring and my boss gave me gift cert. that I could use on extra classes. Maybe I will talk to my trainer about a private lesson and leaving the equipment at full height, some of the dogs in my class are still afraid to go across it so we always lower it. I do make sure I let Riley run on it before this happens plus I always show up early to get some extra time in on the equipment.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, as tempting as it is, I know you made the right decision for you and your pups. Once our mind is sure it's right, then it's not so hard waiting for the proper time. It sounds like this breeder that you and Jillee know is a good one. 

The photos are ADORABLE!!!!!!!! I had to laugh at Missy's "oh my" post!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Well I've missed alot! LOL!!

Adorable! 

Good decision to wait.

They're so cute though.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

This thread really got away from me, I missed so many pics. They are adorable pups! How anyone can say no is beyond me, you are smart to know what's best for you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

going to look at the puppies tommorow....they are sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Megan could you get me a new picture of Brindle girl pleeease.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

any new pictures???


----------

